# Riccia!!!!



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got about 1.5 square feet of matted Riccia that I'm bringing to the meeting tomorrow. It's been floating in my shrimp tank and took over 3/4 of the 20g. Be prepared. 


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Hey Phil, would love to grab that to start up my planted tank! Check your PM


----------

